# Beckley, WV - Sarge



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sarge: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Humane Society of Raleigh County Inc.
Beckley, WV
304-253-8921


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor thing......terrific "handling"...especially for an adoption photo. Scared to death. Best of luck to this one...or: best of luck getting a better pic


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh how HEARTBREAKING........................  

:help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Look at that face, he is so sad and so scared. He needs help ASAP


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone able to do a temp test on this boy?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Krystal:

FORRUGER on this board is in that area and has contacts with the shelters in Beckley and Princeton, WV.

Shannon


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> Krystal:
> 
> FORRUGER on this board is in that area and has contacts with the shelters in Beckley and Princeton, WV.
> 
> Shannon


 Any more word on him??


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Sarge was adopted out yesterday. The person who initially found him and turned him into the shelter went back and adopted him. The shelter said Sarge had been quite neglected so hopefully he has a good home now.!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOOHOO !  Hope they give him LOTS of TLC. :wub:


----------

